# How does a CPC-A find a coding job? Any tips?



## redlady17 (May 5, 2010)

I'm a CPC-A looking for a job in Tucson, AZ. Does anyone have any leads or any tips on helping me find employment? Thank you. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## photoleach (May 10, 2010)

*Job as CPC-A*

It is almost impossible to find anything as a CPC-A.  I have had my cert as a CPC-A for a year now and have not found employment.  Am being told that I need to be a CPC-P before I will even be considered for positions.  Currently I am volunteering in a local chiropractic office to gain experience as a coder.  Even after a year, I can submit letter and documentation to attempt to get my CPC-P status.  I am hoping once this is done, opportunities will open up.

So check with local doctor's offices to see if you can volunteer and assist with coding & billing projects.  This is a tough field to break into.  Also, consider an xternship.  I have looked into this and the closest one is over 2 hours away by public transportation which is not feasible. Good luck and keep on trying.


----------



## dhand (May 11, 2010)

*Hang in there*

 I honestly think the economy has alot to do with not having any luck.  I have been in the healthcare field for over 13 yrs. as a provider relation rep.  2 years ago, I got laid off and got my certification as a CPC.  I, too have found nothing.  I recently got laid off from an externship because they had too many externs!!! I honestly feel things will change and there will be opportunities out there.  I do think volunteering is the way to break through!
Deborah Hand
Atl., GA


----------



## robgwinn (May 11, 2010)

Hi Deborah! 

Remember me?  You left that day and I couldn't find your phone number.  I hope that you're doing well!


----------



## LARACSM (Dec 22, 2011)

redlady17 said:


> I'm a CPC-A looking for a job in Tucson, AZ. Does anyone have any leads or any tips on helping me find employment? Thank you. All help is greatly appreciated.



Yes, go to the University of Arizona Medical Centers website and post your resume there.


----------



## squiddie (Dec 22, 2011)

redlady17 said:


> I'm a CPC-A looking for a job in Tucson, AZ. Does anyone have any leads or any tips on helping me find employment? Thank you. All help is greatly appreciated.



Man, I feel you on that one. I've got a CPC-H-A and I've got my fingers crossed for about 10 different job applications right now. Someone upthread mentioned U of A's hospital. I'm hoping that any of the medical office jobs will allow me to sort of break into the coding department there.


----------

